# Smallville Marathon



## cupotea (Dec 31, 2004)

ABC Family Channel, Dec. 31, 2004 beginning at 2:00 pm.

The marathon is hosted by the cast members and will feature their favorite episodes.

Tomorrow is the 7th Heaven marathon of first episodes.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 1, 2005)

Awwww....I missed it!!!

(we were watching Little House on the Prairie)


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2005)

As always I'm watching...nothing. Although I do wish I had watch some of Smallville.


----------

